# Is 5lbs for a 4 month old normal?



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Signed
The Confused One

ETA: Mom 6.5/Dad 4


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 01:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Well, Maltese size does vary quite a bit, so 5 pounds for a 4 month old would be normal, just a bit on the larger size.

I'm sure other people know more than me though.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is ok. The puppy would just end up being closer to the 9+lb rang.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelsey was that size at 4 months. The beeder told me she would be on the bigger size..
right now she is 5.5 and has not gained anymore. She is nearly 1 year old now. I think her growing has just slowed down.

your puppy could just be a fast starter as well.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

If this helps, Toby was 4.75 lbs at 16 weeks and now, at 20 months, he weighs 6.4 lbs., so he didn't grow that much after I got him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a general guideline from Bhe Jei Maltese:

How Big Will My Maltese Be?

Maltese breeders usually use the weight at about 10 - 12 weeks to gauge the size of a Maltese when they are adults. Double the weight -- a female will be slightly smaller and a male perhaps slightly larger. For example, if your female puppy weighs 2 1/4 pounds at around 3 months of age (the age you bought your puppy from the breeder) I would expect that your little girl will weight around 4 - 4 1/2 pounds as an adult. A male puppy that weighs 2 3/4 pounds at 3 months will probably mature out to around 6 pounds. Both of these puppies would be well within the standard for the Maltese breed.

As the other have pointed out, though, it's very individual. Chances are this puppy may be on the larger side, but there is no real way to predict.


----------



## Chilly dog (Aug 16, 2005)

My Chilly is 3lb at 9 weeks! I don't want to get my hopes up though about him being a "fast starter" because both of his parents were on the bigger side, although there were 4 others in his litter so... I guess I'll just have to wait to find out!

Mal & Chilly


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, Massimo was 2 lbs at 8 weeks, he's 19 months and weighs 4.2 lbs. So there is no real science if you ask me (but you didn't so I'll butt out...hehe)


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

At 12 weeks Lacey was 4.2 pounds. She is now 19 months old and weighs 7.8 pounds.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy was 2.5 lbs at 12 1/2 weeks. At 3 yrs old she is 6--6.5 so who knows, there is no science to guessing their adult size. Most babies will even gain between 1--2 years old.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> I cannot answer your question but I wanted to ask one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see a picture too!!

Ruby was 2 lbs. at 12 weeks, she is now 10 months and weighs 4.5 pounds.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Max is four months old and just under four pounds. Hope he doesn't get too heavey.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Adult weight seems so hard to determine with these little ones... Kylie and Katie were both right at 2lbs when we brought them home at 12 weeks. Kylie now weighs 5lbs, but Katie is almost 8... Katie has a bit of a weight problem though....







The rule of thumb is to double their 12 week weight, but I just don't think that works in most cases... Just my two cents...
Jess


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe was 4.5 lbs at 4 months and is between 7-8 pounds now at 2 years old, she is a little chunky at the moment. I don't think your pup will be much over the standard. To ME Chloe is a very nice size. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if I responded to this sort of question before... but Jack was FIVE pounds at 13 weeks old... 

And he's topped out at a nice "lean" (as K/C's mom says often about her Kallie!!  ) 9.5 pounds. He's the perfect size to me!







The best part is that he can't break his legs as easily by falling off a chair or something, like the really teeny ones can


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I wouldn't know the first thing about estimating weignt...all I know is that Pacino was 1.2 pounds at 12 weeks and 1.5 pounds at 14 weeks...He is now 6 and a half almost 7 months old and he is about 4.5 pounds...So who knows what his "grown" weight will be. I wanted a small furbaby because I wanted to be able to take him everywhere, which I do...But to be honest with you at this point the hold that he has on our hearts I wouldn't care if he was 100 pounds!!

Marie & (Aw, I love you to, Mommy!!) Pacino


----------

